
The Right Day To Talk About Guns - sethbannon
http://www.newyorker.com/online/blogs/newsdesk/2012/12/the-right-day-to-talk-about-guns.html
======
antidoh
Yes, it is impolite to use this day _today_ to argue the point, one way or the
other.

The author is free to argue his point, today, or preferably on some later day.
And if he means it, he can argue it relentlessly and effectively and try to
get results.

Or he can sell magazines today.

EDIT: s/papers/magazines/

